# Centro Comercial El Polo - Surco



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Siempre me ha gustado El Polo. Antes contaba con dos salas de cine, pero al parecer quebraron después del ataque terrorista.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve bien el Polo. Ahí está el único McDonalds que me gusta . Buenas fotos. Tiene cosas interesantes que mostrar, es chévere pasearse un toque por ahí.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Siempre me ha gustado El Polo. Antes contaba con dos salas de cine, pero al parecer quebraron después del ataque terrorista.


Ajá. Ahora hay un gym en su lugar.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si,en todo el viaje este fue el unico mall que tenia ropa que me gustaba.Ni el Jockey,y claro aproveche y me compre unas adidas al frente.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Esto queda frente a la embajada de EEUU, no?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi también me gusta el Polo, tiene un estilo distinto a otros centros comerciales.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Esto queda frente a la embajada de EEUU, no?


Sí.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Chèvere..kay:*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

simpaticón este cc... supongo que el factor seguridad es bastante notable por ahí...


----------



## THE DOG (Aug 21, 2007)

Deberían poner un supermercado ahí, que hace falta


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bonito.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> simpaticón este cc... supongo que el factor seguridad es bastante notable por ahí...


Ajá, lo es.



THE DOG said:


> Deberían poner un supermercado ahí, que hace falta


Escuché rumores de que planeaban construir un Wong por ahí, pero hasta ahora no he podido confirmarlo.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve muy bien, me hubiese gustado ver más fotos!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

el polo =D es bien bonito :banana: aunk da pena por lo que paso aquella vez del ataque  

En el Macdonalds de l Polo fue donde comi tantas veces que termine ganandome dos cosas :banana: una cajota de juguetes de la cajia feliz que fui coleccionando xD y 20 kilos que tuve que bajar a los 17 años =P :lol::lol::lol::lol:

A mi en especial me gusta mucho la tienda esa de las bromas XD siemore hay algo chistoso para ver ahi :banana:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sigue ahí la Casa de las Bromas?


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sigue ahí la Casa de las Bromas?


no loc XD creo ke aun sigue xP casi todas las tiendas del polo han ido cambiando con el tiempo a excepcion de la casa de las bromas, el macdonalds y esa boutique grande =P


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesante este CC, se ve diferente a otros que he visto en Lima.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ay  ahí también paraba con mi ex  jojojojo

Es chévere El Polo!! Yo iba a ponerme unas vacunas ahí, en el 3er piso xD


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Sigue ahí la Casa de las Bromas?


Creo que sí...lo averiguaré .


----------



## paquinho (Sep 7, 2007)

Hasta el McDonalds ha cambiado, ahora tiene un McCafe. Ademas abrieron al frente un Starbucks (creo que fue el primero al igual que el McCafe) y un minicentro comercial con Mangos, Adidas Concept Store, Citibank, una tienda de vinos y una de pastas.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Ay  ahí también paraba con mi ex  jojojojo
> 
> Es chévere El Polo!! *Yo iba a ponerme unas vacunas ahí*, en el 3er piso xD


uhmmm :shifty::shifty::shifty::shifty::shifty::shifty::shifty:


----------



## itaipu (Jul 18, 2009)

*¿Desde cuando funciona el CC el Polo?*

¿Alguien sabe cuando abrio sus puertas ?


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me parece que abrió en el 97, recuerdo que aparte de los cines que ya no existen uno de los primeros negocios fue un Bohemia el cual visite un par de veces.

saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cesium said:


> Me parece que abrió en el 97, recuerdo que aparte de los cines que ya no existen uno de los primeros negocios fue un Bohemia el cual visite un par de veces.
> 
> saludos


Así es, era bastante grande y contaba con una galería de arte.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

cesium said:


> Me parece que abrió en el 97, recuerdo que aparte de los cines que ya no existen uno de los primeros negocios fue un Bohemia el cual visite un par de veces.
> 
> saludos


Yo pensaba que era más antiguo.¿Antes del C.C que existía allí?


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

luism90 said:


> Yo pensaba que era más antiguo.¿Antes del C.C que existía allí?


Me parece que nada, creo que era un terreno baldío, recuerdo que por esa zona sólo estaba la Emabajada de Estados Unidos y casas.

saludos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

recien veo este thread, tenia unas fotitos de abril de este año 
































































Y al frente la embajada de USA


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cesium said:


> Me parece que nada, creo que era un terreno baldío, recuerdo que por esa zona sólo estaba la Emabajada de Estados Unidos y casas.
> 
> saludos


Su construcción comenzó a fines del 96, creo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos, sin duda es uno de los centros comerciales más agraciados de Lima por los cafés y restaurantes al aire libre.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Me gusta el orden y la seguridad que brinda este C.C  ah y las tremendas cañas tbm haha. :cheers:


pd:si todos los c.c fueran asi!!..*


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Porque tuvo que cerrar Subway:'(.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Alguien sabe que se construye atras o al costado del Polo, pues en la foto se ven gruas altas, es mi curiosidad jeje.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Lightton said:


> Alguien sabe que se construye atras o al costado del Polo, pues en la foto se ven gruas altas, es mi curiosidad jeje.


Creo que era un centro empresarial(que es lo que más se ha construido en los últimos años) y me parece que instalarían tiendas en su primer piso.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que es Depeche Order funciona donde antes quedaba el Bohemia.

saludos


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Es una disco ochentera, también se instala en Asia durante el verano.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*que buenas fotos has podido sacar, a mí no me dejaron, unos policías que vigilaban el Centro comercial me dijeron que como estaba al frente la Embajada de EEUU no debía tomar fotos.hno:*


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

chevere centro comercial


----------

